# Please recommend a good recent recording of Das Lied von der Erde



## Corvus

I'd like to purchase an mp3 download of this work. Can anyone recommend a recording from the last 25 years? So far I have previewed Barenboim's version with the CSO, Zinman's version, and Albrecht's version on Pentatone. All sound good, Albrecht's version impresses me most so far...anyone else I should consider? Maybe I should mention I like the versions where the tenor manages to sound like he is singing rather than shouting, especially in the opening movement!


----------



## Mahlerian

A bit outside of your timeframe, but if you haven't heard it, Tennstedt's version of Das Lied (1985) is excellent.

Boulez has good conducting but mediocre singing; skip it.

Perhaps the Tilson Thomas version (with baritone in even movements) is a good bet? Thomas Hampson is a fine Mahler singer.

This site will give you an overview on what's available:
http://gustavmahler.net.free.fr/daslied.html


----------



## Corvus

Thanks, I noticed I can listen to Tennstedt's version on Spotify (2001 with LPO). I will listen to this now and look for the Tilson Thomas version.


----------



## Guest

Is there a reason you are limiting yourself to the last 25 years? There are several excellent recordings, if you broaden your scope to a bit older, even if you only limit it to the stereo age.


----------



## omega

I like this version. It has good singing, and excellent sound.


----------



## Corvus

The reason why I was looking within the last couple of decades is many of the older recordings tend to sound dated when listening to an mp3 from itunes. I have a nice set of headphones which really brings out the clarity in modern, digital recordings. I listend to the Tilson Thomas version: fascinating! I never thought I would like a baritone singing the even parts but it works! He manages to convey a real depth of sadness that the female alto did not.


----------



## Triplets

Mahlerian said:


> A bit outside of your timeframe, but if you haven't heard it, Tennstedt's version of Das Lied (1985) is excellent.
> 
> Boulez has good conducting but mediocre singing; skip it.
> 
> Perhaps the Tilson Thomas version (with baritone in even movements) is a good bet? Thomas Hampson is a fine Mahler singer.
> 
> This site will give you an overview on what's available:
> http://gustavmahler.net.free.fr/daslied.html


 I second the MTT recommendation with Hampson.
All my other Das Lied recommendations are greater than 25 years old.


----------



## Becca

Corvus said:


> The reason why I was looking within the last couple of decades is many of the older recordings tend to sound dated when listening to an mp3 from itunes. I have a nice set of headphones which really brings out the clarity in modern, digital recordings. I listend to the Tilson Thomas version: fascinating! I never thought I would like a baritone singing the even parts but it works! He manages to convey a real depth of sadness that the female alto did not.


MP3 is one of the great steps backwards in sound reproduction so I wouldn't trust the accuracy of what you are hearing from *any* MP3.


----------



## Guest

Corvus said:


> The reason why I was looking within the last couple of decades is many of the older recordings tend to sound dated when listening to an mp3 from itunes. I have a nice set of headphones which really brings out the clarity in modern, digital recordings. I listend to the Tilson Thomas version: fascinating! I never thought I would like a baritone singing the even parts but it works! He manages to convey a real depth of sadness that the female alto did not.


If you like two male voices, then you are short-changing yourself by not trying the Bernstein recording with Fischer-Dieskau and King. The MTT is a good recording, but there are several I would take over it. Fritz Reiner with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, on the RCA Living Stereo line is an excellent one, or Otto Klemperer with the New Philharmonia, or Rafael Kubelik on Audite with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra are all excellent, and you really won't be disappointed with the audio quality.


----------



## Corvus

Thanks DrMike, I will give those recommendations a listen! As far as the mp3 issue...Unfortunately, that is my only real option for listening to music. I do not own a stereo receiver and even if I did, everyone in my family dislikes all types of classical music. All of my listening is done privately. Usually at work through my desktop computer (I have a decent set of Bose speakers hooked to it) or at night, in bed, listening with a good set of headphones through my ipod. Buying a cd is a waste of time because I just end up having to rip it to an mp3 file anyway and then itunes usually doesn't organize the tracks correctly.


----------



## Nereffid

From 1999 there's Eiji Oue's recording with the Minnesota Orchestra, Jon Villars, and Michelle DeYoung.









Couple of reviews:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2000/jan00/daslied.htm
http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-2898/


----------



## Corvus

I am listening to Oue's version now on Spotify. So far this is my favorite version. I am thinking I will probably purchase this and the Tilson Thomas version.


----------



## Guest

Corvus said:


> Thanks DrMike, I will give those recommendations a listen! As far as the mp3 issue...Unfortunately, that is my only real option for listening to music. I do not own a stereo receiver and even if I did, everyone in my family dislikes all types of classical music. All of my listening is done privately. Usually at work through my desktop computer (I have a decent set of Bose speakers hooked to it) or at night, in bed, listening with a good set of headphones through my ipod. Buying a cd is a waste of time because I just end up having to rip it to an mp3 file anyway and then itunes usually doesn't organize the tracks correctly.


I, actually, buy most of my music digitally, as well. Mostly through iTunes. I just upgraded my computer to a MacBook Air, and they don't have a disk drive for putting my CDs in to listen or rip. So right now, the only time I can listen to CDs is in my car, driving to and from work. So I am in a similar boat. But I think all of those recommendations I gave are available, at least through iTunes. The Kubelik one, especially, sells for only $5.99 on iTunes, and is an excellent live recording, with Janet Baker, one of the all-time great Mahler singers. The Klemperer recording features Christa Ludwig - also an excellent Mahler singer - and Fritz Wunderlich, who is just flat out incredible. The Bernstein one features Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, who is a great baritone, and excels in Mahler and Schubert.

Here is a link to a review of the Kubelik recording - made in 1970 - which gives it a 10/10 for sound quality, as well as for artistic quality. Take any review with a grain of salt, but it is a great recording:
http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-8185/?search=1

I still do, though, like owning CDs, and pick them up from time to time from a favorite used everything store.


----------

